# Old West Model



## KansasTrainGuy93 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm trying to build a model of an old west town but I'm having trouble finding structures and figures that fit that time period. Does anybody know where I can find things like that?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Going too far back in time has been an issue in this hobby....most stuff is made dating from the early 1900's to today......

You may have to scratch-build most things that far back.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All is not lost. If you are not too picky about material (styrene, wood, hydrocal, cardstock), skill required to assemble, and cost, there are many structure offerings that have an old west flavor to them. Some manufacturers even offer sets of such structures. Walthers (www.walthers.com) has a pretty good search engine, and because they are the largest wholesaler of model railroad stuff in North America, they pretty much have a listing of everything available. You just have to do some legwork. Don't just search "old west"; a lot of perfectly serviceable structures don't have either word in their description. You basically have to page through and look at the pictures.

Vehicles arent too bad either. There are a number of wagon, buggy, even stagecoach models available (try Jordan Miniatures).

Figures is the tough part. To the best of my knowledge, no one makes any in HO scale. About the best you could do here would be to use OO Scale (25mm) plastic or pewter miniatures. These are going to be somewhat overscale for your buildings, but unless you're able to carve or modify your own, you may be out of luck.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Most "wild west" actually dates from the 1880 to about WW1. Most of "wild west" type stuff (train robbers and such) happened in eastern Kansas, Oklahoma, Missouri and Arkansas.

There is actually more out there than people realize.

Try Musket Miniatures. A lot of Civil War figures can be used for the 1870's and early 1880's.

There is an "Early Rail" Yahoo group that specializes in the pre-WW1 era.


----------



## KansasTrainGuy93 (Jul 26, 2015)

Musket Miniatures is actually out of business now I went to there website


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

KansasTrainGuy93 said:


> Musket Miniatures is actually out of business now I went to there website


But you can still find some of their stuff for sale on eBay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll likely find what you are looking for in HOn3 Scale.

Here are the results of a Google request for HOn3 scale buildings.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=HOn3+scale+buildings&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

A model railroad club in the NE Florida area has a vast HOn3
DCC modular railroad layout that they display at many
train shows in the area. It has a large collection of buildings
from the era you seek. While I don't know anyone connected
with the club, it would be likely they are buying some of them
from dealers, perhaps some in the Google listings.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes Jordan Minatures are amazing, I purchased the beer wagon kit and it has the decals to make it look just like the old Budweiser wagon with clydsails.

If you have one, I know a lot of people don't (including me), but a 3D printer for your Ole Western buildings.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Old West*

It will take some searching but at one time Kibri made some old west buildings. I built a diorama for someone a long time ago using the Kibri buildings.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm still waiting for live-action HO-scale horses...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"How the west was one" great layout*

Kansastrainguy63;

If you can get hold of a copy, N scale magazine's November/December issue has an 11 page
article with plenty of photos of a early western layout. Yes I realize your modeling in H.O.
but I think you would absolutely drool over these photos! I've never seen anything like them.
Their website is [email protected]. They may have a back issue available.

Traction Fan


----------

